# Color identification help!



## bcbullies (Aug 3, 2010)

I am in the process of making my pick of the litter, and I am torn between 2 puppies, basically because I am unsure of how one's color will turn out. We are unsure if the mom is a carrier of blue genes or not, but the father definately is not, however he is a carrier of chocolate genes. I am asking about the grey`ish colored pup, the one who sticks out like a sore thumb. I am wondering if this particular pup will turn out chocolate, or what color it will be? Any help is welcome!
Dad is red & white rednose, mom is reddish colored bluenose.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful litter. Is there a reason you are focused on color and not the puppy its self? The only "grey" puppy I see looks Sable type color.

Heres one I produced some odd thousand years ago lol  My first litter. Mine was much darker tho.









The rest look like reds, maybe a chocolate , but I am leaning more toward black masked reds. Of course then you have the whites. If those come out rednose that would be awesome. I love mainly white rednoses.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

You should not pick based on color, that is a very silly way to pick a pup. 
Thats all I have to say


----------



## bcbullies (Aug 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Beautiful litter. Is there a reason you are focused on color and not the puppy its self? The only "grey" puppy I see looks Sable type color.
> 
> Heres one I produced some odd thousand years ago lol  My first litter. Mine was much darker tho.
> 
> ...


I'm not really all that focused on color, it's just that we were wondering how it would actually look. It isn't anything that I have ever seen before, normally we get dark chocolates, and reds, and whites. This one just looks so different that I am drawn to it... I was I was hoping it might end up being kind of a champagne or blue fawn color. & I also said "Grey`ish" because I lacked a better work to explain it. I have no idea what color it is... lol. So any idea what it may look like when it is grown? They want us to make our pick right away, which I don't normally do, I usually wait a few weeks.

I am however also drawn alot to the red and white one, that is right between the 2 whites. The whites don't interest me, as they are completely white, no markings at all.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I am not to sure about it...I wouldnt put money on me but to me it looks like they will have red nose if you are only worried about color. 

Though I have no dought it will change and I will be totally wrong. So dont place money on me


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Why are you doing your pick when they are this small.... you can tell pretty much nothing about structure, temperament and working drive at this age. temperament evals can be done at about 7-8 weeks and structural ones at 8 weeks.

I'd be very uncomfortable with a breeder that wanted me to pick this soon...

The lighting on the pictures isn't that good and it is a bit soon to know how the color will change.

Take your time picking and you'll be happier in the end.
Color should be the last thing you look at if at all when making picks.

Take a peek at this:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9956-evaluating-picking-pup.html


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

You must spread some reputaion around before repping patchopits


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

gamer said:


> You must spread some reputaion around before repping patchopits


I did it for you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bcbullies said:


> I'm not really all that focused on color, it's just that we were wondering how it would actually look. It isn't anything that I have ever seen before, normally we get dark chocolates, and reds, and whites. This one just looks so different that I am drawn to it... I was I was hoping it might end up being kind of a champagne or blue fawn color. & I also said "Grey`ish" because I lacked a better work to explain it. I have no idea what color it is... lol. So any idea what it may look like when it is grown? They want us to make our pick right away, which I don't normally do, I usually wait a few weeks.
> 
> I am however also drawn alot to the red and white one, that is right between the 2 whites. The whites don't interest me, as they are completely white, no markings at all.


Now I like the whites even more! lol

Champagne is a light color even from birth and I don't believe you can get blue fawn with one rednosed parent. 
Champagne pup in the middle









Now I also would not much care for a breeder pushing you to choose so young. I personally am getting a new crew member soon and I did pick her soly on color. I was sure that the whole litter would more than meet my expectations and very much wanted a dog of this coloring, However the breeder would not agree that she was mine until she was old enough to see how she was turning out and know that she would be the right fit for my home.

It may be the pup you want from a breeding you like and if so then go for it, but otherwise I would look for a better breeder and not get pushed into a decision of your future family member based on color. If you choose to pick it is one thing, but a breeder pushing you to pick this young is not. For starters the breeder couldn't even evaluate the litter for show/working/ or pet quality yet.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Champagne is a light color even from birth and I don't believe you can get blue fawn with one rednosed parent.


You can as long as both parents carry blue.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> You can as long as both parents carry blue.


Ah ok. I remember us having this conversation over Moos litter some time ago and couldn't remember what you determined could and couldn't throw blue fawn lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> You can as long as both parents carry blue.


that's what I was thinking too.
It seems to me that all of these puppies are gonna be red.I hope you didn't have your heart set on a blue or a blue fawn.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Remember too that color can change at this age, it can get lighter and darker depending on the pup. All my pups except xena were born with dorsal stripes and they were pretty dark, I was sure they were going to look a little sable but after about 5 weeks they went away and some of the pups got darker in color. I agree not to pick a pup till at least 5 weeks old so you can look at temperament and personality. I picked a pup based on color once and it was a bad mistake!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I picked a pup based on color once and it was a bad mistake!


Thats how I got Slim:hammer: lmao.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with everyone who says not to picked based on color. It is hard not to I understand. But each puppy will have their own personality and you have to live with this puppy when it grows up for the good or the bad for the rest of it's life.


----------

